# Funny answer sheet



## ravi_9793 (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks at these answers.......simply awesome!!!!
Great presence of mind. 

I got this while I was surfing other forum.
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/4274/ohmygodrq9.jpg


----------



## Ron (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey It must be 10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 14, 2007)

Rofl

Nice post


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 14, 2007)

wtf with 0/10 

It deserves more for real. [Atleast for "H to O"]


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 14, 2007)

Funny ones!! 

Now, have a look at these:

*img49.imageshack.us/img49/989/curvema5.jpg


*img146.imageshack.us/img146/148/expandjo3.jpg
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/363/findxmd7.gif
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8268/heatsf5.jpg
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/7163/protonix4.jpg
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/6715/questionpaper4lh0.jpg

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/9664/questionpaper3xv5.th.jpg
Had received them in mail. Very old though


----------



## RCuber (Dec 14, 2007)

@ravi I bet its a fake  
@Lucky_star yea its a old one


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> @ravi I bet its a fake


 who cares........BTW I dont know


----------



## confused!! (Dec 15, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> *img80.imageshack.us/img80/4274/ohmygodrq9.jpg



Reminds me of one of my friends during my school days...he could not go beyond 8th...


----------



## timemachine (Dec 15, 2007)

HA HA HA HA HA^^^^^^^^
LOLzzzzzzzzzz
one of the best post, that's why i love this section.lol

" IT STARTS WITH RIGHT HAND AND ENDS WITH LEFT HAND" LoL I HAVE HEARD THIS B4.

who cares if its fake.....until its interesting


----------



## Ron (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL


----------

